# Custom bream buster boat



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This would work good on the Choctawhatchee River when the water is high enough. http://www.dump.com/boatramp

Give the video time for the first boat to get out of the way.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

haha I seen that video a while back. If I every become rich something like that will be mine!


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

You can do some serious stump jumpin' in the river with that one! lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was confused about it through most of the video and then.......holy sh#t thats awesome!


----------

